# Flashers??



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I have finally decided on a fish finder...........kind of........

I know now I want a flasher, I'm just torn between brands as it seems everyone I talk to seems to say whatever model they have is the best, but reading reviews online I cant seem to find where people are really unhappy/disappointed with any of them overall.

I am kind of leaning toward the Marcum LX-3, I just really like the battery life and the idea of a carry case.......

Anyone have preferences as to what is better or worse and why? 

Thanks ahead of time for any suggestions


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't own one and I am new to the fish finder stuff. I havea cuda Ithink 68 it is a cheap little unit but does what I need. The only flasher I am familiar with is the vexilar that Lunkerhunter uses for icefishing and it is a dandy little unit. He reads it well enough he can usually tell ya when a fish is gonna bite your lure. It is not much help but i tried.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> I am kind of leaning toward the Marcum LX-3, I just really like the battery life and the idea of a carry case.......
> 
> Anyone have preferences as to what is better or worse and why?


I think Marcum all the way! It is around the same price as a Vexilar FL-18, but the Marcum has more power and better target seperation. Also the Marcum is quite smaller than a Vexilar, and with alot of gear, space is at a premium. I think the Marcum is far simpler to use and understand, but thats my opinion.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

The only flashers we've used is the Vexilar FL-12 and for us they work GREAT real time display.

Here's a link to Vexilar instructional videos. Click on the word 'support' and select instructional videos.

http://vexilar.com/pages/support/support_videos.html

I'm by far not a techno geek in any sense of the word...and if I can figure the Vexilar out...anyone can...a couple years ago at Newton I showed this 12 year old boy how to use it and he was a master in under a minute and put'n Crappie on the deck. Vexilars are not hard to use thinking some folks see the lights and are overwhelmed but it's really nothing but a thing...maybe by viewing the link above and a few of the instructional videos you'll see what I mean.

Good luck and I don't believe you'll be disappointed with the flasher...it's just deciding what to get...we're biased towards Vexilar and would again purchase another Vexilar. I tend to stick with products that I've field tested and found to be quality...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm really surprised about the models mentioned here... looking at the specs, they seem to be extremely low wattage (50 watts on the 12). Guess guys are fishing pretty shallow with them.

The finder on my boat is 8000 watts.

-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We fish anywhere from 15' to 45' of water as we primarily target Crappie and Perch. The FL12 works great for us and those depths.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

I used my Marcum LX-3 on Flaming Gorge last year in 90' and it did fine. Perhaps the fact that the water is not cavitating behind the transom has something to do with the flasher not needing as much wattage??? However, just like K2muskie, I typically fish 45' or less and the info/detail it is able to pick up is amazing.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Hardwater said:


> I used my Marcum LX-3 on Flaming Gorge last year in 90' and it did fine. Perhaps the fact that the water is not cavitating behind the transom has something to do with the flasher not needing as much wattage??? However, just like K2muskie, I typically fish 45' or less and the info/detail it is able to pick up is amazing.


I too, fish the Gorge and Bear Lake (i hope it freezes  ) and am sometimes over the 100' mark targeting Lakers, but usually i'm fishing twenty-forty feet depths.

Were you able to graph your jigs/bait in 90' Feet????? I currently have a fish finder and it just is not able to pick up my 4" tube jigs at those depths, I will see fish, but it does me little good to see fish varying ten-twenty feet off the bottom when I cant see exactly where my lure is, hence the reason I am looking into the flasher- I truly believe to catch those suspended lakers you have to put the jig right in front of there nose a lot of times.

Thanks again for the help everyone.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Hardwater said:
> 
> 
> > I used my Marcum LX-3 on Flaming Gorge last year in 90' and it did fine. Perhaps the fact that the water is not cavitating behind the transom has something to do with the flasher not needing as much wattage??? However, just like K2muskie, I typically fish 45' or less and the info/detail it is able to pick up is amazing.
> ...


Without a doubt a flasher will show you're offerings. With the FL12 flashers we have we can see our very small ice fly go to the bottom...reel it up still seeing it and I'm here to tell you we see on the flasher them fishes following it including fish higher up in the water column...real time display is the ticket and flashers will give you that...just watch the flasher and the rod tip with a good spring bobber and it's fish on the deck...I'm sold on flashers...yes they are pricey but if one wants to know if fish are down there it's well worth the $$$...guess it's all on what you want...we want to catch fish and the flasher is without a doubt will help you do that...


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks a bunch k2, I really appreciate your willingness to always lend a helping hand.


----------

